# Dairy free foods



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi there does anyone know where you can buy dairy free food products? Also what is the term in spanish for this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> Hi there does anyone know where you can buy dairy free food products? Also what is the term in spanish for this?


I'm sure you must be able to buy them - but I've never looked tbh

there might be a more technical term, but _sin productos lácteos_ should get you what you want


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They are very big on soya milk products (leche de soja) - look out for the Vivesoy brand.

Vivesoy de Pascual. Lo que vives hoy te protegerá mañana.

And if it´s just cows´milk you are allergic to, there are lots of lovely cheeses made from sheep or goat milk.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If it's lactose intolerance then you want foods _sin lactosa_. Milk is very often available from supermarkets. Some major brands now have milk sin lactosa and as Alcalaina says soy milk is readily available. For more specific products you need to go to an _Herbolario _which is a kind of health food shop. They can normally order anything you need, if it's not in stock for the next day or day after.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If I remember rightly, Carrefour, El Pinillo (sp) do a range of dairy free stuff?????

jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

there is heaps and heaps of soy milk around but Hipercor does a whole range of 'free' type foods - wheat free, lactose free etc, - usually by the fruit & veg bit and they have a couple of shelving units full and also a chilled section


----------

